# PUPPY BUYERS REMORSE



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

My wife and I are flip flopping back and forth re buying a GSD pup. I finally found what I believe is a trustworthy breeder. We are retired and very active 55 year olds with spare time to devote to the dog. We live in Ct.4 months and Fla-8 months- so the dog must be transported twice a year. We have never had a dog but I grew up with shepherds. It seems like such a BIG commitment-10 years- and lots of work- it is hard to weigh the pros vs cons-we now have complete freedom to come and go but we both love the GSD. Do any other dog owners go thru this internal conflict????? I speak to many current dog owners of various breeds and they would say this is their LAST animal.....

Love to hear if any other owners go thru this conflict and if and how they resolve it ----we dont want to make a mistake !


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, these are NOT my last animals! I cannot imagine how miserable I would be without a dog - without a big dog. Sure travel is more cumbersome. I just drove 2 days instead of flying, rented a car so they (my 13 & 10 yo GSDs) would be more comfortable... And next month I will have to board them for three or four days while I am out of town on business. 

I think it was February where just routine vet care (dental +) cost more than my mortgage payment.

If this concerns you, if you'd rather travel without dogs, if it's too burdensome to take them to the vet for boarding when you do have to travel without them, if training is going to be a PIA instead of fun, if you really don't want to walk the dog at least once a day... then you probably don't really want a dog. There's nothing wrong with that. I don't understand it ofcourse, but there's nothing wrong with it.








Good luck!


BTW here's the story on a few friends:

1 has just retired and has one cat and one dog. She's readying her house to add another dog and another cat.

Another is still showing her Akita and Cannan Dog. And she wants another! She's in her mid 50s.

Another was recently and suddenly widowed and is having health problems. She'd be lost without her doberman.

A retired couple had to put their old cat (formerly kids' cat) down a few years back. They went without a cat for a bit and then got another formerly kid's cat from her son. They couldn't be happier. They would like not to board him but when they travel (and they travel quite a bit) they do it. Or have someone come in.

Yes, I too know people who have sworn this is their last animal... I don't understand that at all.


----------



## Shadowed (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe fostering a GSD would give you a better idea if you're ready to make a longer-term commitment. You could find out how your lifestyle would be affected and if having a dog is a right fit for you at this stage of your life. 

Also, you might want to add a few years to your 10-year estimate. My pup lived for 14 years! ...and that still wasn't long enough for me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Any dog is a big responsibility but I do think the GSDs need more commitment than some other breeds.

They thrive on interaction with their family - no ignoring their need for exercise and the necessity of training.

An ill mannered small dog (and heaven only knows there are too many of those) is a nuisance but an ill mannered GSD is a liability.

Not trying to dissuade you - I hope to always have one or two in my home, but think you're wise to make sure you want to make the commitment.

Now if I started on why you'd love a GSD -- well, it'd be a very long post...









Good luck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would say if you are feeling "conflict" DON'T get a dog.
Those folks that say this is their LAST animal really AREN'T "dog people"

I only "travel" places my dog can come too. I DO NOT fly so that isn't an issue. (Probably stemming from the fact that the FIRST time I flew, I SAW a MAJOR plane crash. As in SAW it happen. You know the kind, jumbo jet crashes and kills everyone on board.)

Dogs ARE a big commitment and a LOT of work. If you are a true "dog person" like most folks on this board, it is SO worth the effort, and really doesn't seem like "work" at all. If you aren't a dog person, it can seem like some form of torture. Especially when a puppy is chewing up everything that comes close enough to it's mouth, including your SKIN, having "accidents" in the house because you weren't watching it close enough. Having to get up a few times a night to let it outside. Then there are those that don't "listen" when the pup TELLS them they have to go "out" and the puppy poops in the crate AND gets it all over themselves. SO not only do you get to clean a poopy crate, you get to bathe a poopy, squirming, puppy that most likely WILL shake and spray you with poop water. Sound like fun?


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

when we bought beamer (whos 11 months old) at 12 weeks, we really jumped into it & i personally had some conflicted feelings over the first couple months. she defiinitely is a BIGGGG dog & i was wanting a smaller dog, shes VERRYY active (& we didnt have 100% free time which left me guilty) & the cost is definitely alot.

but, months later, i could not possibly live without my baby girl. she is an AMAZING puppy. we've gone away overnight a couple times, & once for two nights, she stayed with family. if we were traveling somewhere for a family vacation i would fly her. i LOVE my pup & i wouldnt trade her for the world. she def is NOT my last dog!

but i agree with someone above, get a foster dog first to see if its something good for you!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: armauro. It seems like such a BIG commitment-10 years- and lots of work- it is hard to weigh the pros vs cons-we now have complete freedom to come and go


it is a big commitment. i had never had a puppy until about a year ago, and i definitely did give up certain freedoms during this first year. it was a spur of the moment decision (friend of my mother irresponsibly let her dog get pregnant and pups needed homes so i just said "ill take one of the girls." no matter how much sleep i lost or frustration i felt, i knew with 100% certainty that this girl would be part of my life until it was her time to leave this earth. i wasnt prepared for the amount of work that would be involved in raising a puppy. but, the joy that my pup has brought to my life makes the commitment very worthwhile to me. i didnt have time to have any internal conflict, but i always understood that all the dogs ive gotten from shelters were a major commitment for life. there is a difference between liking the "idea" of having a dog and the reality of making that commitment in your everyday life.

it sounds like you're not quite ready to make that commitment and alter you current lifestyle as you would need to, especially during that first year. i wonder if an older gsd might make more sense for you.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

We have considered an older pup ie nine months with some training- the breeder has some very nice potential dogs which fit our needs ie pet/companion . It is just when your youngest child finally moves out after graduating from college- there is this empty nest feeling but also much more freedom not being tied to schedules etc., I guess for most of you- the commited-- the PROS far outweigh the CONS.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

the pros definitely outweigh the cons for us.

no matter what our cons are (money, commitment, etc), at the end of the day having a big, cozy puppy snuggle up to you makes it ALLLL worthwhile. =) not to mention watching her grow up! she keeps smiles on our faces.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cons can include-
Shedding in the house and the car.
Running in for trips to the vet for chronic conditions sort of common in GSDs with their digestion, skin, eyes, etc. (take some time to read the health boards) as well as regular vetting. These things are on their own schedule, and certainly change plans. Are you prepared for a dog you need to give eye drops to 2x a day for the rest of their lives? That's a schedule changer! 
Poop pickup-always, no matter where or when.
Yard quality decreases. 
People who don't want to interact with your dog (just in general) so you have to make arrangements if you are close with these people (or just ignore them).
Having a dog in nice weather is great, having a dog in bad weather-not so great.
Good quality food that agrees with your dog can take time to find. 
Vomit-on the rug, in the car.
Time involved in training and socialization. 
Vacations-like BlackGSD I don't go without the dogs so I don't go. 

Basically, being a good dog owner is similar to being a good parent. All the negatives can be positives if looked at with a different twist. 

Mine are required to pay me back in laughs per day. They are ahead.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It is a HUGE lifestyle change. During the puppy period you can't leave them for very long, you have to take them out every hour, you are constantly cleaning up pee and poop, dodging crocodile like teeth, retrieving objects out of their mouth that they shouldn't be eating or chewing up...it's a lot of work. I was in tears more than once with my first puppy. 

It's also a huge commitment. Dogs can live many years and can have all kinds of health and behavioral problems, even dogs from reputable breeders. They need a consistent schedule, lifelong training, exercise, love and attention and lots of special accommodations. 

If you have serious doubts as to whether you're willing to make the above commitments then I would pass on getting a dog. Volunteering at your local shelter or humane society might be a way to get your dog fix without the responsibility.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I was in tears more than once with my first puppy.


I've been in tears with more than once with most puppies I have had. Especially when you are trying to figuer out which "STOP CHEWING ME TO SHREDS" method works for that particular pup. Because god knows the method that worked on the last one almost NEVER works on the current one. And I have arms that look like they have been run thru a meat grinder to prove it.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

GSD puppies are time consuming, expensive, and you will have to learn to live with little sleep for the first few months. You need to socialize the puppy as early as possible (as soon as you get it) to people (all ages all nations), places, things and all animals (domestic and farm - if you can) and work on socialization every day for first year or two (my GSD goes to doggy daycare one day a week and has developed great dog socialization skills) as well every day we go somewhere new. You need to commit daily exercise (no days off) for 10-14 years. (i.e. my GSD gets 3 walks a day plus lots of fetch). Raising Jesse (for me) has been a wonderful experience and I have gotten so much more back from him then I have put in him. I work only 18 hours a week and I have no children so I have been able to devote a ton of 1 on 1 training and bonding and exercising and playing with Jesse (I am almost 43 myself and sometimes his energy level is more than I can handle and I have to dig deep in myself to find it). Up side I am more healthy and thinner having him. I wouldn't give him up for the world and he is a great companion while my husband works shift (police officer). I would not fly Jesse I would drive to locations. As well all our holidays revolved around all our past and current dogs - camping/hiking

Below are parts taken from Julie Connolly for German Shepherd Rescue about GSD breed (reality check)

"(GSD are a wonderful breed, but it is a "high maintenance" animal not suited for everyone. 

German Shepherds require a serious commitment, in socialization, training, exercise in physical and mental stimulation.

These dogs have a high energy level. 

German Shepherds are highly intelligent. If they are not given a job to do they will often come up with their own. 

Like any dog, the German Shepherd is a social animal and needs to be part of a family. The loyalty that endears this breed to many requires that it not be banished to the backyard. 

German Shepherds are large dogs. 
These dogs shed non-stop. 

They can be vocal, often whining and barking to communicate. If left alone for prolonged periods of time they may become problem barkers. 

If you don’t like doggy smell, consider a different breed. Also, bathing can be challenging due to the dog’s water-resistant outer coat. 

A German Shepherd must respect its owner. This is not accomplished by heavy-handedness; it is only achieved when its owner treats the dog with equal respect. "


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't even imagine life without a dog or two (or three or four - my current number). But that's MY lifestyle and isn't necessarily for everyone. It's really great that you're thinking ahead and realizing what a commitment you're facing. Too many people jump in without thinking of a decade+ of dog care.

My Mom, who is 82, just got a GSD mix from the pound. Eddie is probably 2-3 years old and is really more energetic than she probably needed or wanted. But he is SO grateful for having a home and a chance and he tries hard to do what you want. She didn't want to go through the puppy training again, which can be quite draining. I got a working line GSD pup last fall and she about did me in (I have rheumatoid arthritis). But we stuck it out and she's starting to settle now and grow into her brains. I don't know that I'll do the puppy routine again, at least with this breed. My other breed (chows) are MUCH easier to deal with as puppies.

Transporting from CT to FL shouldn't be a big deal. Do you drive or do you fly? Either way, you'll want to teach your dog to kennel so that he can relax and accept being kenneled as necessary. I can't imagine going on a cross-country trip without my dogs (we've even gone from Alaska to Missouri and back by auto). You learn to deal with the hair and the nose prints on the windows .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: It is just when your youngest child finally moves out after graduating from college- there is this empty nest feeling but also much more freedom not being tied to schedules etc.,


I say live YOUR life for a bit!! Have fun and enjoy your freedom!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would say if you are retired and want to travel getting a gsd is a big commitment. not that it can't be done, but you will definitely have to make alot of adjustments in your life. there is also a financial aspect of it.
if you really think you want one maybe a rescue or an adult would fit better.
puppies DO take alot of time/work/money, etc. if its been a while since you had a puppy you forget how much is involved. its like having a human baby but worse, because you can't put a diaper on a puppy,







the first few months are constant.
at this point if you are questioning getting one or not, and looking at it as more of a restriction in your life instead of a positive thing then i wouldn't do it. adding a pet to your home should be a joyful event.

debbie


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your candid and prompt replies- all very informative!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I think if you plan on leaving the dog a lot then I would get another breed. Typically shepherds do not do well being boarded. They really thrive ith their owners.

Maybe a smaller dog that can fly in the cabin of the plane with you.

My brussels Griffon is my first small dog. She is a rescue and I ADORE her. Lots of fun with half the work. LOL. 

Seriously all animals are a huge commitment. I wouldn't say do not do it just because you are conflicted. Might just mean you are serious about what a life changeing commitment this is. I had second thoughts on all three of my dogs either before or after. I love them and wouldn't be without them but the commitment is huge.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I am at home w/3 small children all day, and I still got a GSD puppy. I wouldn't trade him for the world. It is a LOT of work, especially at first, but frankly, for me personally, training is not work so much as a fun challenge. I am aiming to train Kodee to be a certified therapy dog, and taking him out with 3 kids on a regular basis is a lot of work, but it's so much fun I don't mind. He rides w/us in the car, pretty much everywhere we go. He's big, and takes up as much space in the car as an adult (or an adult who's laying down LOL). I just recently looked into trading in my minivan, but decided to keep it so the dog would have plenty of room. Ha!







The salesperson thought I was nuts, I could see it in her eyes. 

The upside to me of a GSD is they are very intelligent and (mine, at least) is eager to please. He still gets into trouble on a regular basis (counter-surfing, nagging me to throw his ball everytime I sit down, etc), it's getting easier already, and he's only 10 months old. There was a time when I thought he was never going to stop chewing on my pant legs, shoe laces, body parts, but I just realized a while back that he hasn't done that in a long time.

He is mischievous, but not bad, and he is gradually becoming more aware of people/animals around our house. he is starting to "keep watch" out my bedroom doors onto the deck at night...which makes me sleep better.

If you are worried about the length of commitment, or dealing w/the puppy stage (which is more work than adults, IMO), I think getting an older GSD rescue could be the best thing to do. However, once you fall in love w/the dog, you'll wish you had more time w/him, so be prepared to be heartbroken sooner than later when your dog passes away from old age.

Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

One thing we have considered and the breeder has a couple of "good fit" older pups ie 9 months with some training albeit not housebroken but crate trained- they are kennel show dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have to add one more thought - what worries me is that after the next pair (my current duo is 10 & 13 so I'm thinking a bit realistically) that people (breeders/rescues/shelters/pounds) may not want to let me have a dog! Now that's my worry. But it is all about what you want to do and what you need most. I'd love to travel, but I need dogs! I'd love to see friends more often (they're scattered across the US), but .... so yes it is a conflict and sometimes I compromise. Now that they are older, especially, I do not like to leave them for long. Earlier in their lives I could board for a week or so with no qualms (except financial.) Conflict is that friends are getting older too.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would think long and hard about getting a 9 month old that isn't already housebroken. It can be harder to housebreak an older pup. And chances are a 9 month old will be pretty wild in the house at least for a while. At that age they can do a lot more damage to your house than a little puppy. And since they are kennel dogs, I wonder how much socialization they have had with the "outside world"?


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> Those folks that say this is their LAST animal really AREN'T "dog people"....


I have to respectivly disagree with you. My dad is 52, my mom is 48 and they just had to have one of their two Chihuahua's put to sleep at the age of 8. They still have one who is also 8 and upon discussion with them last week they informed me that this is "their last dog". It has nothing to do with not being dog people, they've had dogs as long as I can remember. My mother has COPD and my father isn't in the best of health either. My dad's reason for his comment of this is the last dog? It's too hard to get attached to them and then lose them....


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: armauroOne thing we have considered and the breeder has a couple of "good fit" older pups ie 9 months with some training albeit not housebroken but crate trained- they are kennel show dogs.


I don't understand how a "kennel show dog" isn't housebroken at 9 months of age.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i understand how a dog isn't housebroken at 9 months old. it lives in a kennel. i doubt its had to much other training either. i have seen alot of this where the breeder has several left over puppies from litters. i think kennel dogs can have some very back habits that are definitely harder to break at an older age.

you could go check out the 9 month old, ask questions, spend time with it etc. 

debbie


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi understand how a dog isn't housebroken at 9 months old. it lives in a kennel. i doubt its had to much other training either. i have seen alot of this where the breeder has several left over puppies from litters. i think kennel dogs can have some very back habits that are definitely harder to break at an older age.
> 
> you could go check out the 9 month old, ask questions, spend time with it etc.
> 
> debbie


Far from a "Show" dog.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Our lab mix is 10 years old, told DH that when Oz left us that was it for me and dogs...cats only.

Well, little Jackson came along and we knew it would change everything...and I'm so glad...DH is going out of town this week and wanted our daughter and I to fly up at the end and spend a long weekend in Virginia...couldn't do it, because Jackson isn't fully immunized and I would not leave him at a kennel...he was fine with it (he loves him too)....the potty training, expense, razor teeth...it really IS a big commitment...but we couldn't be happier with out little guy. (who is rapidly becoming not so little)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Any dog is a big responsibility but I do think the GSDs need more commitment than some other breeds.


Agreed.

Dh and I are planning to get another puppy/young dog very soon. We can get one of our GSD's siblings. But we've opted not to. GSDs are puppies, then adolescents for basically 3 years. (A smaller breed reaches adulthood in approx one year.) And they're a lot of work. I've had other breeds of dog besides GSDs, and they're just easier. Even the breeds that people say are "hard," like hounds...they're easier. 

Don't get me wrong. I love my GSD. I'll have another GSD in the future. But right now, I'm still working on getting my 2 year old GSD fully into adulthood. 

He takes 2-3 hours of exercise per day. These aren't walks around the neighborhood (he gets those too). This is serious 'cardio' exercise. He requires more hands-on training work than other breeds I've had. Jean pointed out that people don't want to interact with your dog. I've found this to be true as well. People are often afraid of him simply because of what he looks like. These aren't "go to the dog park, and hang out while they exercise themselves" dogs. 

Yes, my GSD gives a lot back. But if you aren't certain, this is NOT the breed for you. There are more portable and/or more socially accepted dogs out there. But if you have any hesitations, the GSD is not the dog for you. Not now. 

That is why my Dh and I are looking at a smaller, easier breed for us. We usually have a little pack of 3 dogs, and we've looking to get a third right now. We just want a little dog that will fit in easily, grow up quickly, fit into our car, and not require intensive "you always have to be on your toes" training. There is, IMO, nothing wrong with realizing that your lifestyle doesn't match your "ideal" dog and settling for the dog that fits better now. There will always be dogs -- especially rescue dogs -- that will need us in the future. For me, right now, the cons outweigh the pros. And I'm very committed to GSDs. 

One final thought, my parents, who have had GSDs for well over 30 years, have a GSD pup right now. All I hear from my mom these days is "what was I thinking?" She's forgotten how much work a puppy is!









Just be sure you know exactly what you're getting yourself into. 

Good luck with whatever your decision is!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

WHEW!!! quite an array of the stories re how difficult these GSDs can be- someone must have had it easier - if it was really that difficult why do people do it! Other dogs will give maybe just as much back- are people trying to domesticate animals that should be on farms with hundreds of acres and the pet sleeps outside!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Puppies can be hard. I love our little girl but my arms and ankles bear the scars of impulsive mouthing with those razor sharp puppy teeth. She has drawn blood on my Mom, my Dad, and my Mom-in-law...and she's not vicious she's just a puppy. My parents are not exactly dog people, so they were a little non-plused to say the least. The first month I know all I could think was "If I ever say how much I like puppies again, please just lock me in a closet until the impulse goes away."

A 9 month old could be even harder. I would really look at the dog before you commit. How is it around people? Can you walk it? Does it submit nicely for grooming? Not for nothing but it's much easier to manhandle a 20lb puppy to get it used to things, than to convince an 80lbs 9 month old that what you want to do is a good idea. Teaching a 4 month old how to walk nicely on a leash probably isn't going to end up with you being dragged down the sidewalk. When a tiny puppy jumps up to your knees it's not such a big deal. A 9 month old that is too enthusiastic can give you a black eye when he jumps into your face. In my opinion it really depends on how much time and training have been devoted to making this puppy a good dog. 

And for what it's worth, housebroken and potty trained to me are 2 different things. Not going to the bathroom in the house is only one component of making a dog a livable companion in the house. Not tearing your house apart also makes a housebroken dog to me. Depending once again on the time put in, a dog that lives in a kennel CAN be potty trained to go outside, if the dogs are released to be outside frequently enough. I know several people who have adopted racing greyhounds who were kennel dogs for the majority of their lives and they adjust readily to potty training. But if the dogs are not let out, and if the dog gets used to having it's own feces around, then you could really have a harder time teaching the dog not to eliminate in the house. 

Now if that didn't sound discouraging enough, there's hope! My now 14 month old is wonderful. We put ALOT of time into him, training every week since 4 months, socializing all the time, and I would say now he has all the manners I would want in a pet. He can still be a little silly, but the majority of the time he's well behaved and a joy to be around. I enjoy him immensely and couldn't imagine life without him. So if you're prepared to put the time in, you can have a really awesome companion. 

If a puppy doesn't exactly sound like your cup of tea I would consider either an older 2-3 years rescue dog (Meet it first, Shepherds can be very sensitive to abandoment and that can result in some behavioral issues) or some breeders retire out their females once they're done breeding them and they want them to go to a home where they can get more love and attention. This can be a great way to get a well trained dog that might fit more into your lifestyle.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

armuro, if I were in your situation I would not rule out a GSD quite yet. There are so many in rescues, I would look for an adult (2-3 years of age). That way, you don't have to deal with potty training, teething, crazy adolescence, etc. With an adult, the temperament is relatively set in stone, so you have a clearer picture of what you're getting into. I got my GSD when she was 3 years old. I was matched to her and I could not have ever picked a better match for my lifestyle.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Ditto to what Liesje has posted above! Excellent advice!

armauro, have you given thought to GSD rescue? An older dog will most definitely bond with you quite successfully (GSDs love their families!). Also with an older dog, you'll know their temperament--and the housebreaking, teething, truly frenetic puppy stage is long past.

I know that the rescue group here in Chicago for which I've done a bit of volunteer work (http://www.gsdrescue1.org) has GSDs of just about every age and activity level.

Liesje is correct also in the fact that the rescue group will work very hard to find the exact GSD suited to your lifestyle; they want each placement to be a permanent one in a very happy home.

Perhaps adoption of an older GSD might just be ideal!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

not all older gsd's come with behavior issues. far from it! you could end up with a real nice family gsd that someone couldn't keep for whatever reason. best thing to do is read the paper, look at rescues, etc. then meet the dog, etc.

i wouldn't look at the answers here as discouraging, i would look at it as people being honest about possible issues with the breed. there are certainly alot more positives than negatives if indeed you are ready for one, and i am sure you could find one to fit your lifestyle. its going to take alot of homework on your part rather than to jump at the first one available.

debbie


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: gdog1985
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: debbiebi understand how a dog isn't housebroken at 9 months old. it lives in a kennel. i doubt its had to much other training either. i have seen alot of this where the breeder has several left over puppies from litters. i think kennel dogs can have some very back habits that are definitely harder to break at an older age.
> ...


No not really.... I am not defending kennel dogs, my dogs live in the home and that's where I prefer it, but we all know some of the bigger showline breeders have "kennel dogs". And I took a 6 yr old "kennel dog" that lived in a kennel her whole life and made her a house dog. It did not take long to get her housebroken, not any longer than a puppy.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Your are absolutely right- these are dogs from the breeder in Pittsburghs pick of the litter that were kept for show and have won awards etc. - who really care re that but-but now she has collected too many- should be able to get a deal but I dont think so- the caretaker exercises them daily and told me lots re their personalities- they are 12-15 months old actually- they are crate trained but not housebroken- beautiful animals


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: armauro are people trying to domesticate animals that should be on farms with hundreds of acres and the pet sleeps outside!


No. But these are WORKING dogs. Someone above said that if you don't give them a job, they'll make one for themselves, and that likely isn't something that you want him doing. 

Some of our dogs herd; some track; some are Schutzhund dogs; some stay incredibly busy with the kids in the family; others do rally, agility; therapy, or service work. 

They're SMART dogs. They're loyal. They're intuitive. Mine innately developed the ability to alert on the medical condition I have when he was a wee little guy -- just 6 months old! I was able (with lots of professional help) to train him on tasks to further help me avoid medical crises. So he's my service dog. He's a true working dog. 

But everyone needs hobbies and things to do for fun, including my working dog. We take regular training classes in tracking and obedience for fun, and he herds whenever we can drive the two hours to the herding arena. He swims weekly, hikes, and we go camping almost weekly. He plays soccer and frisbee three times a day. We actually like having a dog-centered life (we don't have human kids, and our interests are all geared around the outdoors, where dogs fit in nicely). So this works for us. And I think you'll find this is true for many of the people here. 

Do our dogs give back? Yes! Do they work within our lifestyles? Yes, either because we had these lifestyles to begin with, OR because we had to change our lifestyles to adapt to our intelligent active dogs! But when everyone else in our neighborhood is inside, cozy, watching the 11pm news, my husband and I are outside playing soccer with our dog -- rain, snow or bright clear skies.

Well, not everyone in the neighborhood is watching the news. The guy with the border collie is out walking his dog. And he stops at our fence for a few minutes, says hi, and we just laugh. How much nicer to be sharing a beautiful starry skies evening with your dog and your dog-loving neighbors than watching all the negative "if it bleeds, it leads" news on TV. Even the really nasty rainy evenings are better than that!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: armauroWHEW!!! quite an array of the stories re how difficult these GSDs can be- someone must have had it easier - if it was really that difficult why do people do it! Other dogs will give maybe just as much back- are people trying to domesticate animals that should be on farms with hundreds of acres and the pet sleeps outside!


LOL - apologies. There are so many positives that, I guess, we just assume others take that as a given.

We're very protective of this breed because they absolutely are the best dogs in the world (not that I'm prejudiced or anything...







)

I've had and loved other breeds, but no other breed takes my breath away like my Shepherds.

Other breeds train but German Shepherds reason. I kid you not.

Some people are not ready for all that comes with the active mind and agile large body of the guys.

About the dogs you are considering... where and how are these dogs 'housed' right now?

I may be misreading, but if almost sounds like these pups don't get much individual attention.

Since GSDs are very pack oriented and thrive on and need to intact with their families, these dogs may need a bit of tolerance as one adjusts to your household. At 12 months, under the best case scenario, they are still immature.

That's good and bad. You'll have a very large puppy but also a dog young enough to give you years of fun.

You might consider getting and independent trainer to go with you and evaluate temperament of the dog you're interested in.

Make sure the breeder was just as interested in health and temperament as much as appearance.

Ask for info of health of Mom and Dad and pup's history.

If all checks out, I don't see why you couldn't rehome one of the dogs and with patience should have a happy new addition.

Best!


Best of luck.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been reading all these posts and I am so glad this board was not around in 1989 when I got my first GSD! I would have changed my mind. 

But the board was not here and I am on number 6. Could not live without one. 

I am 50 and can retire in a few years and I will have a few more I am sure. 

I think all the posters just want to make sure you know they can be a lot of work and that you understand they need training and socialization. 

All 3 of my GSD's are laying under the computer desk right now. Well Havoc is draped across my lap helping me type now! Get your GSD just understand they need a good level of effort from a committed owner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: armauroWHEW!!! quite an array of the stories re how difficult these GSDs can be- someone must have had it easier - if it was really that difficult why do people do it! Other dogs will give maybe just as much back...


There are other dogs?







They definitely vary in the level of difficulty. People say GSDs aren't for first time dog owners, but my first dog as an adult (I grew up with mostly cats) was a GSD, and Sneaker was very easy. She loved everyone, got along great with other dogs, and I only took her through one obedience class. She, like many shepherds, went through a wicked chewing phase, but she grew out of it by around a year and a half and lived to be 14-1/2 years old. She practically read my mind, and when she went deaf at around 12 she adapted well by instantly learning hand signals. She totally ruined me for any other breed!

Next was Cassidy, and I was totally unprepared for the force of nature that she was. Loved her to bits, but she was a HANDFUL! Everything I know about dog training I attribute to Cassidy because I was going to learn or die trying. I put so much work into that dog, and although she was flawed in many ways, she was a very sweet girl, and terrific with people, especially children. Sadly, we had to put her to sleep at just over 4 years old due to a nasty spinal disease. 

Our next shepherd was Dena, who will be 4 in September. She has been a total joy from minute one - sweet, affectionate, easy to train, not the slightest bit reactive, never even went through the typical destructive chewing phase that most puppies do. Just an all around great dog.







So when a half brother was available a year later we took the plunge and got him. Keefer is my first male, and totally different than Dena. Much more intense, much drivier, but also a total lovebug. He's my little shadow, and it's impossible to provide enough physical affection for him, he sucks it all up and wants more. He loves everyone, even total strangers, but he can be barky and reactive on leash around other dogs. So he's been more work than Dena, but still totally worth it. I went through a lot of conflict about getting a second dog, especially one only 11-1/2 months younger than our current dog, but I don't regret him for a second. As my hubby says: He's a lovable little







.









BTW, I just turned 49, and we're still working (jealous that you're retired at 55!), so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to handle a GSD. Puppies are a LOT of work - I like to say raising a puppy is 50% fun, 50% a PITA. But the first couple of months are the hardest, and the work you put in then will determine the dog you live with for the next 10-12 years or more, so it's well worth putting that time and effort in. 

Please keep us updated on your decision!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If you are concerned about the dog impacting your life, believe me it will. There are a lot of helpful posts before mine, but being a bit of a GSD fan I will tell you this.

If you decide to get a dog it is yours for better or worse. If you have reservations get a goldfish. 

Sorry to be so direct, but doing rescue I am getting a little disgusted about all the folks that get GSD's and then decide to drop them off at shelters or humane societies.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

You have been given a lot of good advice







Puppies are a LOT of work. If you have ANY doubts I say "don't get a puppy" Live your single life for a while. The day you say "I can't stand it anymore. I have to have a dog" THEN you will be ready for a dog. Good luck and thank you for thinking about it BEFORE you got the puppy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

in easier terms..getting a GSD is like adopting a child..except the GSD poo's and pee's outside...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

armauro,

I think you have received a great array of suggestions.

My parents are semi-retired and are dogless after Marko passed away the other year. They want a dog (there has always been one for the last 45 years), but are waiting until they fully retire, travel and settle into their new location.

Both their last dogs were from someone at an older age. Yanka was a retired breeding female and Marko was from a friend that they commited to taking when he was too sick to take care of Marko (he was an older man that has been involved, showing breeding and judging for GSDs in the GSDCA and SV rings since the 40s-50s).

That might be something to look at.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your invaluable advice- both pro and con- very interesting reading to say the least- have the option of older 14 month old besides pups from breeder- all have their pro/con-
it is just the question of how much sacrifice do my wife and I wish to make at this stage of our lives- we have a considerable amount of free time but...... do you want to be tied down even though we hardly go anywhere exept to our sports.

Again thanks to all.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Now, only you can decide that, but at least you are taking the time to work it out.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I would suggest a rescue, seriously. I raised a puppy, and I lost her to cancer back in february of 07, so I decided to try a step into the rescue foray, and I am hooked. I first got Hannah in June of 07, Sable one month later, and Perle in January of 08. All 3 are from different states, Texas, Mississippi, and Florida, and I traveled to get 2 of them. I have absolutely no regrets about any of them, they are all lovely dogs. Screen carefully and take a bit of time to do this, and guarantees there will be no regrets. Good luck.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: armauroOne thing we have considered and the breeder has a couple of "good fit" older pups ie 9 months with some training albeit not housebroken but crate trained- they are kennel show dogs.


That's probably a good idea. You bypass alot of the little puppy things, but still have a young impressionable pup to train and have fun with.

BUT...I would ask alot of questions and shy away from anypups that have been primarily outside with little socialization or house manners.

Reich was 11-12 weeks when I got her, had never been in a house, been in a house with kids, been socialized, etc. It was hard work to get her acclimated at that age, it won't be easier with an older pup.

I would look into rescues as well.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Also, I wouldn't look at a pup or dog as tying you down. They can be crated for reasonable amounts of time...and it's great to bring them with you everywhere you can.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am retired at 61 years of age. I retired at 55 and a few years later got a high end GSD, by that I mean expensive, but strictly as a companion dog. About 40 years ago, my brother and I had another GSD, and when we moved on the dog was left behind. But, I will never do that again.

But I curious, and very critical about some of your comments. For example, why does your dog have to be tranported twice a year. Doesn't the dog fit into the RV, truck or car. 

Germans Shepherds are very versatile, but their family comes first, and tranporting the dog without you and the wife is a hugh mistake.
Lord, I do a lot of camping, fishing, and my son has competitive labs that travel the country. But my forever dog, Timber, always is with us. 

Owning a German Shepherd is a commitment, but not perhaps as big as you think. As a pup, to house break the dog, you might initially have to get up a few times a night. But it does not take that long.

I hate to say to many good things about the GSD, because I am hoping you will take a pass. You concerns are simply to much about YOURSELF and your lifestyle.

However, this dog is the most versatile on the planet. The GSD is loyal and protective, perhaps sometimes to a fault. 

Finally, you will not have complete freedom, especially if you love the pup. Because when the dog wants to play, perhaps you and you wife want to play cards, go golfing, shopping, out to dinner, etc.

If it is a tough decision for you, please consider another breed.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Well Timber1 that response is a great deal judgemental when YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHO WE ARE! The dog will be transported yes by car from florida to Connecticut in the spring and back in the fall. Sorry, but I do believe a 1250 mile car ride is long even for us! 

Fyi we dont play cards, chess etc but are athletes! Therefore the GSD would get plenty of exercise and outdoor experiences etc. .We are not couch potatoes as maybe yourself. 

I have had 4 GSDs growing up and know the work commitment etc. This forum was a feeler re others thoughts re the pro/con but obviously the viewpoint here is biased toward the GSD. By the way you are the only one who mentioned the $ value of their pet for which there is no relationship necessarily to quality etc. FYI one dog we are considering is $8000- is that high end enough!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've been following this thread,,and personally think armauro would be a pretty good family for a gsd,,what more could a dog ask for?
Florida in the winter,,CT in the summer?? They are both retired, stay at home,,are asking ALOT of questions, taking in all the great advice given here, weighing their options..Have previous GSD experience..

I don't think they are going into this lightly like ALOT of people do, and then regret it, ending up with unmanageable /ill mannered dogs.

Sounds like a place I'd want to live IF I were a dog ))) 

Good luck with your search
Diane


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Timber - From the sounds of it perhaps I shouldn't have a GSD.
After all, I work full time and even travel without Dante. I'll be going to California this summer with friends and Dante will be boarded for a week while I'm gone.

Though most of my life revolves around Dante, there are things I do without him. I go to family functions without him as I have a niece who is deathly afraid of dogs (She told me that for a dog, Dante is very nice







) and a sister that just really doesn't care for animals.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Quote: I've been following this thread,,and personally think armauro would be a pretty good family for a gsd,,what more could a dog ask for?
> Florida in the winter,,CT in the summer?? They are both retired, stay at home,,are asking ALOT of questions, taking in all the great advice given here, weighing their options..Have previous GSD experience..
> 
> I don't think they are going into this lightly like ALOT of people do, and then regret it, ending up with unmanageable /ill mannered dogs.
> ...


I agree with Diane above 100%... 

If I read correctly... the pup your considering is between 12-15 mo. old so the housebreaking should be done and you should be able to gather a great deal about it's personality. You'll still have a little of the "teenager" to deal with it but you should be working out the "puppy crazies" by then. (It really took my boy until 3 years old to work out his teenager-ness and we adopted him at 10 months.) No big deal considering how much time you have to spend with him/her. Oodles of time to spend and active is the best formula for a GSD.

Plus... a dog can make the I-95 drive twice a year. It is long already and it'll be a little longer since you'll have to stop a little more often and feed/water/play with the pup but it's totally doable. It's not like we're talking about boarding for 4 months a year here... It's two days in the car and a hotel night.

I have in the past wondered about what my life would be like if I were just free to take off but honestly... I don't ever just take off and what my pups give me back is immeasureably better!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ask any petsitter,,) I am one, who takes care of alot of dog's who's owners take off for a week, 2 weeks, and leave the dogs home..I take care of them,,no I don't stay at their houses either,,but visit say, 4 times a day,,keep em busy,,I have yet to have taken care of a dog who's been left like that and had the dog go 'crazy' that their owners weren't there..(sure they miss them and I can't replace their 'human',,but I haven't encountered a problem dog yet)))

as for the 95 trip from florida to ct..There is a guy here in town, who does this for a living,,drives people/cars/their pets to and from Florida all the time for a living (he's retired))

ok done rambling
diane


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Well the decision I think has been made- it came down to a female pup that the breeder would crate and housebreak for us, extra cost, and basic training- or a 1 year old female or her brother - both dogs placed very very high in the national Sieger show last year. The male is my choice- he looks just like his father a Sch3 dog- the epitomy of what a GSD should look like and a "happy, outgoing, sociable, excellent with people....a fun dog" to quote the
patient breeder who is a class act. This is one of her stars- he is presently doing a 12 mile endurance trial. 
My trainer in Ct. who knows GSDs says I am buying more dog than we need- but people buy porsches and ferraris all the time to drive 35-55 mph- it is called "pride of ownership" in my value system- after all this is our first and probably last dog at our age- just being realistic re the age thing!

Thanks to all for your input and advice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations ! Of course you HAVE to post pictures when you get him )
diane


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What Diane said!!!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

There is no such thing as 'more dog than you need..' LOL. If he's a GSD with good temperament from responsible breeding, and it sound like he is, he will be a great dog to have.

Once a dog finds a place in our home, he/she is priceless at any cost. Even the most expensive GSD is worth it (if your budget permits) if you average his cost over days, months and years of love, fun, and devotion.

I used to make a trip almost that long with one of my dogs and she loved it! In fact, we drove two cars and I let my husband drive the suburban with my spoiled Burmese ,meowing the miles, while I drove the sedan with the dog. I never worried about making a stop by myself with her riding shotgun.

Her only requirement, and I kid you not, was that I tune in to classical music...

Good luck and post pictures.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Well we have had Ben from Pittsburgh(he is one year old) for 11 days and I cant say that it hasnt been a life changing experience. The breeder flew with him to Connecticut and introduced him and gave us the basics and then WE WERE ON OUR OWN. In two days he was sooooo bonded to me it was extreme- everywhere I went he comes- still today- kinda neat but sometimes a pia. For a dog that basically lived in the kennel he has been a PERFECT house dog- not one mistake, no table begging, no jumping on furniture or chewing things except his toys- we couldnt ask for more- we are working with a GSD schutzhund trainer twice a week on the basic obedience and will go on from there. He is a really FUN dog. His trainer says we hit lotto as far as his home behavior.The constant walking especially in the rain and 5am walk can be a pia and oh I forgot the shedding- we vacuum almost everyday.
We got him from Kirchenwald in Pa, and she breeds beautiful dogs-
someone said to me today he looks like the dogs in the Robb Report.
Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on your new addition! He sounds like a wonderful dog !!

I just got a new puppy a couple of weeks ago,,I tell ya,,I'm to old for this puppy stuff LOL...but I wouldn't trade her for anything.

Enjoy your summer in CT,,it's been hot and humid here, if your ever in the Old Lyme area, stop in at the Fish Market I work there a couple days a week, would love to meet Ben..

Congrats again and have fun
Diane


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Barb,

I was trying to find a post in which I was critical of your comments, but could not. 

I do about the same things you do, and when I take my vacation I leave Timber with my breeder.

I doubt I even said you should not own a GSD, because you advice regarding my dog has been very helpful.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: armauro In two days he was sooooo bonded to me it was extreme- everywhere I went he comes- still today- kinda neat but sometimes a pia.


one of the most unexplainable feelings in the world is haveing a "Friend" so loyal he wont leave u no matter what


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: armauro In two days he was sooooo bonded to me it was extreme- everywhere I went he comes- still today- kinda neat but sometimes a pia.
> ...


This comment made me tear up.....unconditional love and devotion is priceless. I only wish more people could experience it, I only hope one day I can be the person my dog thinks I am.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

A retired couple who are friends of mine had to put down their female yellow lab last fall. They are in their late 60's. After several trips to Maine, Greece, the Hamptons, etc they could not stand it without a dog. So they found a reputable breeder and bought another female yellow lab with a wonderful disposition. They look forward to traveling with her. And have lined up a dog sitter when they can't.
PaulH


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a good breeder and enjoy raising a pup. the fact that you're retired is great because you have the time to spend with you're pup. you're dog is going to be so smart and well trained because you have the time for it. we got our boy at 9 weeks old. he's 14 months old now and i've found it to be easy raising him. he learns quickly so training is easy. i liked having a puppy. i never found it to be hard work. we are very consistent in our training and we do things the same way. find a breeder, puppy classes and socialize, socialize, socialize. good luck with your new pup.


----------



## Paret (Jun 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: armauroWell we have had Ben from Pittsburgh(he is one year old) for 11 days and I cant say that it hasnt been a life changing experience. The breeder flew with him to Connecticut and introduced him and gave us the basics and then WE WERE ON OUR OWN. In two days he was sooooo bonded to me it was extreme- everywhere I went he comes- still today- kinda neat but sometimes a pia. For a dog that basically lived in the kennel he has been a PERFECT house dog- not one mistake, no table begging, no jumping on furniture or chewing things except his toys- we couldnt ask for more- we are working with a GSD schutzhund trainer twice a week on the basic obedience and will go on from there. He is a really FUN dog. His trainer says we hit lotto as far as his home behavior.The constant walking especially in the rain and 5am walk can be a pia and oh I forgot the shedding- we vacuum almost everyday.
> We got him from Kirchenwald in Pa, and she breeds beautiful dogs-
> someone said to me today he looks like the dogs in the Robb Report.
> Thanks to all for your input.


We want pictures of your beautiful GSD.

Please post!!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

How silly is your response, I went back and read my comments and wonder where you are coming from.

A GSD is a commitment, and if someone has doubts another breed might be a better choice.

A am still wondering why you are so critical of my comments.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of things in your post can apply to any dog!!!! having a Shepherd is generally no different than having any other dog. the same way i treat my Shep is the same way i would treat any dog.


> Originally Posted By: SherushGSD puppies are time consuming, expensive, and you will have to learn to live with little sleep for the first few months. You need to socialize the puppy as early as possible (as soon as you get it) to people (all ages all nations), places, things and all animals (domestic and farm - if you can) and work on socialization every day for first year or two (my GSD goes to doggy daycare one day a week and has developed great dog socialization skills) as well every day we go somewhere new. You need to commit daily exercise (no days off) for 10-14 years. (i.e. my GSD gets 3 walks a day plus lots of fetch). Raising Jesse (for me) has been a wonderful experience and I have gotten so much more back from him then I have put in him. I work only 18 hours a week and I have no children so I have been able to devote a ton of 1 on 1 training and bonding and exercising and playing with Jesse (I am almost 43 myself and sometimes his energy level is more than I can handle and I have to dig deep in myself to find it). Up side I am more healthy and thinner having him. I wouldn't give him up for the world and he is a great companion while my husband works shift (police officer). I would not fly Jesse I would drive to locations. As well all our holidays revolved around all our past and current dogs - camping/hiking
> 
> Below are parts taken from Julie Connolly for German Shepherd Rescue about GSD breed (reality check)
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

didn't you post this same thing not to long ago????


> Originally Posted By: armauroMy wife and I are flip flopping back and forth re buying a GSD pup. I finally found what I believe is a trustworthy breeder. We are retired and very active 55 year olds with spare time to devote to the dog. We live in Ct.4 months and Fla-8 months- so the dog must be transported twice a year. We have never had a dog but I grew up with shepherds. It seems like such a BIG commitment-10 years- and lots of work- it is hard to weigh the pros vs cons-we now have complete freedom to come and go but we both love the GSD. Do any other dog owners go thru this internal conflict????? I speak to many current dog owners of various breeds and they would say this is their LAST animal.....
> 
> Love to hear if any other owners go thru this conflict and if and how they resolve it ----we dont want to make a mistake !


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to mention on the subject of travelling and dogs-- for the last 10 years I had two dogs (non GSD, but one is a large dog), and I have travelled a fair amount-- usually at least 2 trips a year. Most of my trips were with my dogs. It takes a bit more planning, effort, and searching for good spots to vacation with a dog but in my opinion the results are worth it! The times I did not bring the dogs (or only brought one) I left them at home with a family member where they were just fine and well cared for while I was gone. When I did bring my dog(s) they got to do a lot of fun things (hikes, boat tours, train rides, festivals, etc) and it was always a great experience.

I could tell you all about our trips but they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here are some photos of my dogs enjoying our trips: 

Maine and NYC Trip 

Kettle Moraine Trip 

Smoky Mountains Trip 

Dog Camp Vacation 

Wisconsin Dells


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with sherush,they are different. My family has several different breeds. A few labs, my three GSD's, a Collie and a Chow. They are different and in my opinion the best, but the ones requiring the most attention are the Collie and the GSD.

As for the original poster, I have not changed my opinion. The following comment made by the OP says it all.

"Well the decision I think has been made- it came down to a female pup that the breeder would crate and housebreak for us." I think the OP also said the breeder would train the dog.

Maybe the breeder should just keep the dog. When you get a GSD pup you hold it, get up at night to let it out and clean up the accidents. And in the interim provide basic training. If the breeder does all this stuff, I wonder who the pup will bond with.

The OP stated I was a couch potato. Lets see, I do GSD rescue, have a mail order business, camp and fish, own two racing boats, and participate with my son at Dock Diving events. And the OP has to pay someone to house break the dog.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

I certainly agree with Roxy84. Raising a pup can mean an awful lot of work, especially if he/she would be in the house. 
If it is a younger pup, would you be willing to get up, night after night, to let puppy go out and potty? If it is an older pup, would you have enough patience for chewing rugs and furniture and socks and shoes and electric cords, etc.? 

And most of us can't take our dogs with us as much as we wish, since a lot of stores and restaurants won't let them in, and weather does not allow us to leave them in the vehicle.

You could possibly find an older dog who comes with prior obedience training, or you could still take an older dog in for classes, if that is your wish. An older dog would not keep you running 24/7. 

And I hope you don't mind those occasional accidents on the carpet when doggie pees, poops or pukes. Or gets into the garbage, or shreds the newspaper, or making a big splash when jumping into the bathtub with the wife. 

Best of luck to you at finding the right one.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A nice summary. I did take an older dog from my resuce group, because she is low maintenance and gets along well with my male GSD. I never thought I would take an older dog, and Lord help us her name is Paris Hilton. 

Paris; however, has been far better then I even hoped for.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Timber1







it seems you enjoy provoking conflict here instead of being helpful. I am sure you have a lot of experience that would be very helpful to prospective GSD owners and would add a lot more positive energy to the boards then some posts on this thread currently. 

To the OP, it sounds like you found the perfect fit for you! I would love to see some pictures! I think you were very responsible in asking questions and working with the breeder so much in selecting a dog for you. 
ps. pictures please!


----------

